# Trasmitir señal VHF y UHF



## viviale (May 23, 2007)

Alguien sabe como trasmitir una señal de UHF por aire unos 150 metros, la idea es trasmitir de un punto donde se genera la señal al otro punto, no pretendo armar nada, mas que nada quisiera saber si hay algo en plaza que me pueda servir para esto, como ser un amp. de señal, trasmisor, etc.  Gracias


----------



## mcrven (May 26, 2007)

Amigo viviale, en el comercio exiten radio transmisores para las frecuencias de UHF y para otras frecuencias también. Comunmente se les conoce como Walkie Talky: son del tamaño de un celular y se ajustan a tus requerimientos porque tienen potencia baja.

Los más comunes son para la banda de 2 metros: cerca de los 150 MHz (144 a 148 ).

Saludos: mcrven


----------

